# does anybody in this forum actually have one?



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

jsut wondering


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i got 2 but they are 1:18 scale


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_i got 2 but they are 1:18 scale









i hage one its 1:18th scale to, its yellow


----------



## GookinaDub (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I can't even afford those


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (GookinaDub)*

this thread s the best


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

w00t w00t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im gonan get a diablo emblem for my golf


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_w00t w00t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im gonan get a diablo emblem for my golf 
 haha


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

I have one! just kidding......


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MKII-Diesel-Jetta)*

i have learned so much in such a short thread.








Great forum here


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI017)*

i have one in my bookshelf, it even has lego men as driver and passenger


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (04 GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI* »_i have one in my bookshelf, it even has lego men as driver and passenger
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NovaKnowledgeNow (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I had one and I drove it around real fast... but then I woke up.


----------



## allanlambo (Oct 3, 2004)

I do. 1998 Diablo Sv.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (allanlambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allanlambo* »_I do. 1998 Diablo Sv. 

dam dude..fill us in...pics?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (DmoneY)*

Had an Lp-500, wasnt impressed. Diablo is better, Murcie is better yet. Never driven a Gallardo....


----------



## smdepew1976 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

i have saw a few on the autobahn......does that count??


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (smdepew1976)*

some guy i work with has a neighbor who just brought home a diablo about 2 weeks ago. he actually drives it pretty often and it sounds like hell is trying to escape from the exhaust


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_w00t w00t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im gonan get a diablo emblem for my golf


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (allanlambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allanlambo* »_I do. 1998 Diablo Sv. 

man, you're my hero.
no, i'm serious.
you have got a serious stable in your car list there


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (gotta_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotta_jet* »_ it sounds like hell is trying to escape from the exhaust









a local guy i know was tearing around in one, i have to agree about the exhaust note http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
that car will literally make you drop whatever you are doing and stare


----------



## smdepew1976 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

you should hear one rip around you on the autobahn....I was doing 220+ KPH and he left me like i was standing.......the whole car shook when it went by


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (smdepew1976)*

a new viper would pull away as well...


----------



## ghostridermk317ozf1s (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (gotta_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotta_jet* »_some guy i work with has a neighbor who just brought home a diablo about 2 weeks ago. he actually drives it pretty often and it sounds like hell is trying to escape from the exhaust
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_
man, you're my hero.
no, i'm serious.
you have got a serious stable in your car list there









I think that's an understatement.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (allanlambo)*

Serious Question...What do you do for a living? I still havent choose a career!!??


----------



## bighare (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (gotta_jet)*

Yeah my brohters neighbours daughters ex boyfriends sisters ex boyfriends knows a guy who knows a guy that thought he saw one driving down the road....Beat that...







just kidding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (bighare)*

so 1 owner in the whole forum, and a whole bunch of dreamers


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hitman 1.8T)*

must be nice


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (allanlambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allanlambo* »_I do. 1998 Diablo Sv. 

Do you have any cars stored on Oahu? My wife and I moved to California from Oahu four years ago and grew up there. We will be going to her brothers wedding in May and would love to rent one of your cars.







Or you could ship the Diablo to Oahu and take me for a drive in it.


----------



## vwboy97 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotta_jet* »_it sounds like hell is trying to escape from the exhaust









HAHAHA i cant stop laughing at that..i was fortunate to hear one in person and that is EXACTLY what it sounded like. TO THE SIG


----------



## BlueMk3JettaGT (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_a new viper would pull away as well...

ya but who cares, its a **** car.. american cars are ****.. period














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i just picked one up


----------



## clearcoat (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Jetta2NR)*

this is the greatest forum yet..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (clearcoat)*








I went for a ride in one....







too bad it was just a ride...


----------



## Mk4VDub_04 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (VDUBRACER187)*

just got one pay 130G'


----------



## wakaton (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Mk4VDub_04)*

http://img164.echo.cx/my.php?image=lambo5bv.jpg
here is my lambo...


----------



## VR6DOOD (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I want one


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (VR6DOOD)*

haha. anybody who owns one would be too busy/stuckup to sit around on this childish forum anyways.


----------



## VDUB-IRC (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (fatboyx)*

i've driven a 92 testarossa..... and only seen other "exotic" cars..... i'd rather have an xj220 than diablo.... unless it was a VTT


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (VDUB-IRC)*

nICE RIDES!
but one big problem
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Uber-Size-It (Jun 14, 2005)

I had one in my past life


----------



## danelons (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Uber-Size-It)*

Ive driven everything from a 1991 Diablo to a 2005 Ferrari F430. I have to say, the Diablos are BY FAR my least favorite (to drive at least.) No doubt they look ****ing badass from the back, but they suck to drive. F430 was the best. Got it up to 163MPH on I-95 between exits 2 and 3 (Greenwich, CT) at 1PM. When I was cruising in it an RX-7 came up next to me, had some aftermarket parts... standard stuff, like exhaust, maybe a new turbo or something. He put it to the floor, I let him go the first time, then he came back and started to annoy me more, so I let him have it... absolutely dusted him. It was my moment of glory. 
I deliver cars for a Ferrari dealership in greenwich. Im 16.


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (danelons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danelons* »_
I deliver cars for a Ferrari dealership in greenwich. Im 16.

You lucky little sh&@!!!


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, my job seems s****y now LOL


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (BlueMk3JettaGT)*

DIABLO is italian made


----------



## H8 2 W8 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (KILLERVOLKSWAGEN)*

i drive one every day, the steering wheel is my ps2 remote, and the windshield is the tv screen.


----------



## BGBora (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_
man, you're my hero.
no, i'm serious.
you have got a serious stable in your car list there









dude i was just thining the EXACT same things.. i was reading his list and my jaw kept dropping.. WOW


----------



## gottem718 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yeah i actually have one, and i am 19 yrs old, my first one so far...rides alright not as good as my vw gti...but i think i want to trade in my diablo for a civic ex heard them shiets are bad azz


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (gottem718)*

.. damn rich people and your fancy cars!!!!


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (allanlambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allanlambo* »_I do. 1998 Diablo Sv. 

FAKE http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (fatboyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatboyx* »_haha. anybody who owns one would be too busy/stuckup to sit around on this childish forum anyways.
















not all people with money are stuck up


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

Ruben Sierra in his Diablo almost nailed me in my MkII Jetta in a parking lot in Arlington, TX when he played for the Rangers. Does that count?


----------



## Outkasted1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (camjr)*

I wish I could say this was mine:








The rims had gold rivets on them and that car was just unbelievably beautiful. It was at an exotic show here in florida. When he was revving the engine it sounded like Satan was talking.
Another pic of the roof that I loved on this car:










_Modified by Outkasted1 at 9:59 PM 11-30-2005_


----------



## amyamy (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Here is south florida I see more of these cars than hondas


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (amyamy)*

When I lived in Boca I thought the same thing, it was like a frickin car show every day. I used to wonder how many of those people actually could afford to have those cars without over extending themselves.


----------



## brazilianboi (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Mk4VDub_04)*

ive seen an mk2 golf beat a ferrari, does that count, lol


----------



## zildjianguy (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (brazilianboi)*

it snot lambo but like 2 years ago there was a ferrari meet in scumner washignton and there wa slike 20 of them. IT was pretty freaking crazy!


----------



## turbo_vr6 (Jan 31, 2006)

the problem with these exotic cars is not the upfront cost of over 100k. most people that own a home would have the money to buy a lambo or a ferrari. the thing that gets you is insurance, maintainice and gas lol.
your better off getting a replica http://www.naerc.com or just rent them for a week or so.


----------



## Notorious_GTI (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

any 1 hear own a real lambo?


----------



## marks loving cars 48 (Feb 10, 2006)

*diabilo*

this may seem a very silly question but are all diabilos yellow?!? ive only ever seen yellow ones!


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: diabilo (marks loving cars 48)*

if you look above, there's a black one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outkasted1 (Sep 8, 2004)

A bigger one just because it deserves it!


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (zildjianguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zildjianguy* »_it snot lambo but like 2 years ago there was a ferrari meet in scumner washignton and there wa slike 20 of them. IT was pretty freaking crazy! 

haha we have one of these every couple of months. had one about two weeks ago. a couple of Enzos showed up along with more ferraris than you can count. There were about 6 or 7 Murcielagos parked next to eachother. a couple of Gallardos, some Diablos etc. same old stuff you see driving around every day there (well the Enzos arent around town much). Naples FL folks gotta love the old rich folks
A few of my friends even snapped some pictures of a Mclaren F1 they saw driving around town one day


----------



## DjEpic (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (Mk4VDub_04)*

No joke i seriously thought i had one and i was driving it around just me and my friend...and i felt so kool..cause everyone was starring..and it seemed so real...and then i woke up...this dream was about 3 weeks ago...It was awesome.


----------



## tpowell11 (Sep 2, 2004)

I sold Diablo VT about 3 years ago. Late 98 with some of the 99 changes. I've seen a few posts from 'talkers' about a 'friends' diablo that was supercharged in Italy, etc, etc. Not quite right. It was my car, well documented fact. I had Eton engineers design the setup. Twin M90's, custom air fresh air intakes from side scoops, custom aluminum runners from blowers to the throttle bodies, pop-off valve, tubi exhaust. Drove it in the 99 Running of the Bulls from LA to Concorso Italiano at the Monterey Peninsula. Car was written up in the Orange County Register, LA Times, North Miami Herald, Historic Online, and several other articles. Actress Lauren Hutton sat in it to give an interview, unfortunately I only got to see the video of her interview, since I was doing one at the same time in a different area. Not sure about posting pics on Vortex but several have been posted in other forums. My son posted some of them on photobucket. During the Running of the Bulls, I ran a VTTT (twin turbo) and easily pulled him from 150 to about 185. Fastest I drove it was 211 on Will Rogers Turnpike between Joplin, Mo. and Tulsa, Ok.
Car was still pulling like a banshee. Eton said theoretical top speed was 240. That would have been in Red Line, but horsepower was definitely there. Picture of Black Lambo above looks identical, but mine had the light beige seats. (can't remember proper color name, but it wasn't light beige). As far as owners being snooty, Absolultely not, not among the Lam borghini crowd. You usually only see that in the Ferrari crowd. Lambo owners are DEFINITELY down to earth. I think some of the engine pics are on the Gallery under 'staley' in the dubspeed racing forums. Hope I wasn't butting in, but I thought I could add to reality in the conversation.


----------



## tpowell11 (Sep 2, 2004)

Also, for what it's worth. I also have a 99.5 New Beetle with BARtuning modded 1.8T APR Stage 3". Recently wheel dyno'd 328hp, 353.3 lb/ft of torque. I visted the dubspeedracing forums and pics are in the 'members gallery'/staley (owner of BARtuning in Houston). He posted pics of the engine/blower work as well as 1 or two of the car. The flamed beetle in his pics is my VW that staley built.


----------



## audiott (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (tpowell11)*

everyone wants one!


----------



## G7 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

actually right as soon as i start my career ! in a matter of 1 year . of coarse i hate to tell people <italians make the best cars>


----------



## captain repetition (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (G7)*


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (amyamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amyamy* »_Here is south florida I see more of these cars than hondas

TRUE but not really Diablos, you do see alot of the newer lambos, and alot of Ferraris and Maseratis


----------



## hakgwaihk (Apr 25, 2006)

my dad has a SLR does that count?


----------



## A84.2owner (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (hakgwaihk)*

i call bull ****


----------



## Bman7709 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (hakgwaihk)*

no he doesnt


----------



## Bman7709 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (Bman7709)*

my neighbor has an orange one. when i asked him if he would let me drive it some time he resonded with an astounding.... NO
im goin to steal it


----------



## A84.2owner (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Bman7709)*

an orange Diablo? that means it would have to be a 6.0 2001-02 Diablo. and I know where all 8 of them exist.


----------



## Outkasted1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (A84.2owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A84.2owner* »_an orange Diablo? that means it would have to be a 6.0 2001-02 Diablo. and I know where all 8 of them exist. 

Or a custom paint job.


----------



## A84.2owner (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Outkasted1)*

touche


----------



## BeHayes18T (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (LipeGTI)*

theres a sweet purple diablo around here! One night, we watched it race a Ferrari.... it was as loud as streetbikes.... pretty sick. Wolfie was there


----------



## LuE30DuBsTeR (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_a new viper would pull away as well...

y are u gonna ruin the thread and bring in some VIPER BS.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (tpowell11)*

I do hip/knee replacements in a wealthy suburb of Chicago.
Personally I drive an 83 Rabbit GTI just because only a POS will stand out around here.
One of the urologists brings a yellow Diablo to work once in a while (He has a Countach too I think). Very nice guy, fixes it himself (says it needs a lot...).
One of the Neurosurgeons sometimes drives an F40 to work. Weird guy IMO, but I have to say that car is unreal looking, basically a race car.


----------



## Ja3son (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

My neighbor across the street has a shiny red one! I think it's a 1995. When he backs out of his driveway, he stalls it. It's so loud tho, I can hear him fire it up when I'm sitting on the toilet. I race over to the window so I can watch him stall it!







If I think of it, I'll take some voyeurish pictures from my window!! Sometimes you can also see his red 1988 Testarossa in the garage. My cars are less exciting.


----------



## DonnieGTI (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (Ja3son)*

Me and some buddies where out on our bikes and stopped for gas and this bad boy ran by. Usually we get all the attention but not on this day


----------



## DonnieGTI (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh and the little skipper hat he was wearing was priceless, this is in the Annapolis area.


----------



## 50 BMG (Jul 4, 2006)

Here on long island ive seen my share of the exotic super cars, hell two newer ferraris live on my block here...they to me are no big deal.
i had the pleasure...or rather displeasure of owning a ferrari from the ages of 19-21, im 24 now and let me tell you that thing took years off my life.
It was a 1975 ferrari dino 308gt4. (aka the poor mans ferrari) I bought it through a add in newsday from the second owner, bought it from a 40 or something year old italian who did not know what side of a screwdriver to use. (man this guy was funny)had 56k on the clock or so it said.
Was not running, but motor was turning, had rust under the doors faded paint all over, rust on the fenders and cracked windshield and a baseball sized dent on the rear bonnet. 
I paid a verry good price for it, either 7.5 or 8.5k us. you can easilly put 8k into a mustang, so it was really a steal in terms of ferrari.
My dad helped me tune up the carbs, which still to this day i have never tuned a carb, i gave it a full tune up, replaced some electricial stuff, and for about 5 weeks it ran great, plenty of power awesome sound ect...
then the poop hit the fan, the heads, which were leaking a bit, really were leaking...coolent started to leak, and when the heater was turned on you could smell antifreeze....doh. 
The clutch started to lose grip, which i had replaced by ferrari of glen cove li, and actually the cost was not too bad. 
Then one day the car shut off, and took $$2800 to get it started again. Apperently the relay switches for the cooling system to the 
radio and all snugged togeather in a harness thing behind the front fuse module and it had a short which caused a high resistance short which caused a small fire...yes the ferrari fuse box fires it happens!
soo..it needed everything electricial. A local fiat and alpha mechanic was able to to the service, as ferrari would have wanted over 3k to complete the job. 
Over the two years of ownership it broke down at least 4 times. And almost overheated about twice, which is common though. i finially got tired of it, and sold it for nearly double, scored 14k on auto trader for it, sold it withing 4 phone calls. 
I then bought a 1990 corvette, which has been no prize either, but atleast i can work on it....now im selling the vette to make room for a rat style bug....
so these super cars are not what you think, they break, alot cost way to much to fix, and are hard to work on..even with a lift, its just really hard. Anyway my vette will kick the balls out of most ferraris and i can fix it with my sears tools. 
**** ferraris and lambos, not worth my time and aggervation.


----------



## Bman7709 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (50 BMG)*

so u had exotics and now u drive a vw im callin bs on u dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Next_2_Nothing (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Next_2_Nothing)*

i own a poor mans exotic 1983 delorean with only 10,000 km on it. i've driven many lambos and Ferrari's Porsche's and there not all there cracked up tp be. diablo, gilardo, muchialgo, testarosa, 360, 328, 355, SLR, 911, 930, 996 . they do all sound like hell is trying to escape from the exhaust but that sound is so addictive you have to have it like a crack hore and you will get speeding tickets, trust me!







That's why i own a delorean it does 0-100km/h in a weekend but that's ok buy me i still have my drivers license. 










_Modified by deloreandriven at 9:27 PM 9-23-2006_


----------



## Bman7709 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (deloreandriven)*

gotta luv that liscense plate sooooo sweet


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Bman7709)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bman7709* »_gotta luv that liscense plate sooooo sweet









thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Exhale (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (deloreandriven)*

there's a white 90's diablo i've been seeing driving up the hill next to my house for years. sometimes i wait in the vr so i can just tail him until he decides to feed my intake the fires of hell.


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*









http://i33.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
if anyone lives in northern nj... my friends were going to a boosted bimmer meet and happened to see this car stopping for dunkin donuts at the rockaway mall. wow!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Does anyone have winter tires for one?


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

oh yeah i got rain and snow retreads for my pretend lambo not to mention they come with chains for when it gets real bad..


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (thuggedoutwhitey)*

i cant belive this is still going after 2 or so years


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (thuggedoutwhitey)*

If i had the money for one....I'







d drive it in the snow just because i can


----------



## RDM (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bman7709)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bman7709* »_gotta luv that liscense plate sooooo sweet









lmao! thats the coolest plate ever!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

i want to go shake the hand of that guy hes the man...


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (NovaKnowledgeNow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NovaKnowledgeNow* »_I had one and I drove it around real fast... but then I woke up.









HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA nice


----------



## Deutsch Maschinen (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Here is mine


----------



## gautam3 (Jan 16, 2007)

YEah, i just wished I had one.


----------



## vw712 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i have 1 and i want to trade it for a mk1 rabbit


----------



## mk3jetta12690 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (vw712)*

allanlambo can i borrow a dolar sick that u have one nd ur not like the other owners nd dont give a *** about the little ppl in this world


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (mk3jetta12690)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: does anybody in this forum actually have one? (G60Junky)*

i did. check my thread above this one for pictures.


----------



## vwbro (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (anothercar)*

haha lov this thread


----------



## johnny300z (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (danelons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danelons* »_Ive driven everything from a 1991 Diablo to a 2005 Ferrari F430. I have to say, the Diablos are BY FAR my least favorite (to drive at least.) No doubt they look ****ing badass from the back, but they suck to drive. F430 was the best. Got it up to 163MPH on I-95 between exits 2 and 3 (Greenwich, CT) at 1PM. When I was cruising in it an RX-7 came up next to me, had some aftermarket parts... standard stuff, like exhaust, maybe a new turbo or something. He put it to the floor, I let him go the first time, then he came back and started to annoy me more, so I let him have it... absolutely dusted him. It was my moment of glory. 
I deliver cars for a Ferrari dealership in greenwich. Im 16.

There is no Ferrari dealership in Greenwich. You're actually a few 100 miles from the closest exotic car dealer of anykind. Also, to even sweep a floor in a ferrari dealship you have to have a HS diploma. Never would a dealer let a 16 year old employee behind the wheel of a civic, let alone a ferrari.
Never owned anything exotic other than a few role playing outfits lol. But I do own a detail shop in Greenboro NC and we clean 1 ferrari... the only one sold locally from the only ferrari dealer in NC. Yearly we do have a furniture market come to a local city called High Point and during that week there are loads of exotic cars and some REALLY hot hookers that travel from other states just for that occation.


----------



## johnny300z (Feb 19, 2007)

lol... opps, I didnt realize how old this **** was haha.


----------

